# need >Universal Boot CD - 95/98/nt/xp-pro



## chris_j11 (Sep 12, 2003)

can u guys recommend a reliable universal boot disk/cd
question about this boot cd:
i would normally need this boot cd if something got corrupted in the registry that prevents the pc from starting up properly, 
-will the boot cd have the registry file/data to repair/replace the file that got corrupted or 
-will it tell me what and how to repair/replace the corrupted registry

some boot cd claim it can restore forgotten admin/log-on password
-does it reveal the forgotten password or
-does it reset the password


----------

